# If You Could Give Advice To Someone Starting Out, What Would You Tell Them...



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

"Run away & never look back." 

Now that I have the typical "forum" response out of the way, let's talk. Before moving for school, I worked for a vendor that serviced Safeguard properties, specifically lawn care.

Servicing Safeguard properties for 4 years, I have a pretty good understanding on what it takes to profit from $30/lawn. Some of you should be very familiar w/ this.

Anyways, I met up w/ a broker at the University. Needless to say, I'll be getting a call on Monday as far as what services I can provide. So I know a guy, that knows a guy, that can get me a list of properties.

What service is the most profitable?

I have access to just about everything. Trucks, trailers, lawn mowers, etc etc & no not push mowers, specifically eXmarks. To be completely honest, there's very little money to be made w/ lawn care, at least from my experience.

Clean out & removal?
Sanitation?
Evictions?
Locks?

Snow Removal is not an option at the moment.

Any help would be great! I don't mean to come across as a "smart a$$," but I know there's money to be made here, ....if you're efficient enough & have the resources.


From my experience, it's not that easy to profit from Safeguard servicing their lawns. I'd imagine this is true w/ evictions, locks, sanitation, clean-outs, etc. 

Don't bother w/ Safeguard & look for something else? If so, what?


Also, I'll be working w/ another gentleman starting out. As soon as they're trained in, I'll be attending school while they work for me. I'll be the boss here. -Laugh, I know. I've been doing this for a few years. Let's get the B.S. out of the way. Don't get mad

trollllllllllllll lol I love forums


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like you have it going for ya. I would do ALL those listed services--lots of money to be made. Go get 'em.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

05LGT said:


> "Run away & never look back."
> 
> Now that I have the typical "forum" response out of the way, let's talk. Before moving for school, I worked for a vendor that serviced Safeguard properties, specifically lawn care.
> 
> ...



HOW DEEEEEP IS YOUR POCKETS [email protected]@k:boxing::boxing::hang:


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Sounds like you have it going for ya. I would do ALL those listed services--lots of money to be made. Go get 'em.


Too expensive to start out. I need something small to begin w/ & not enough workers for the whole works.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> HOW DEEEEEP IS YOUR POCKETS [email protected]@k:boxing::boxing::hang:


 
Not very. I'm only 20 years of age. I currently have 16k in savings, & another 9k in investments.

I'm down 7k in student loans.

I'm saving for a tri-plex to rent out to my fellow colleagues

I grew up in the upper-middle class. I have access to quite a few resources, & would like to take advantage of them. 

So, what's it guna be guys? 

Train in a pair of High school students, pay them $9/hr & have them cut grass, & call it a day or do something else? Repair costs for lawn service is extremely high. -feed for trimmes, gas, oil, flat tires, blades, belts, etc.

I was thinking about sending them out for EVICTIONS only or possibly clean outs.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

05LGT said:


> Not very. I'm only 20 years of age. I currently have 16k in savings, & another 9k in investments.
> 
> I'm down 7k in student loans.







Wanna know the secret for making a small fortune in this business???




Start with a large one. 






Honestly bro I'd rather see you work for local customers that pay on the spot (usually) than risk your financial stability on P&P.
Your work drive is to be commended at your age. You'll go far in life.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

05LGT said:


> Not very. I'm only 20 years of age. I currently have 16k in savings, & another 9k in investments.
> 
> I'm down 7k in student loans.
> 
> ...


High school aged students? I wouldn't recommend it. Check with your GL and E&O insurance provider on how much it will cost you.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> High school aged students? I wouldn't recommend it. Check with your GL and E&O insurance provider on how much it will cost you.


 
Interesting.

When I worked for the Vendor, it was me & another student. Both of us were attending High School at the time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

05LGT said:


> Interesting.
> 
> When I worked for the Vendor, it was me & another student. Both of us were attending High School at the time.


Were you covered by his insurance or was he paying you in cash.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Wanna know the secret for making a small fortune in this business???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lawn care services have saturated the area.

Along w/ lawn care service, I shingled & poured concrete over the past few years, hence my savings. Honestly, there has to be a better way. I get along w/ Calc just fine. -Engineering is my fall-back.

While the housing market is down, I'm not so confident heading that direction. There's no way I'll have a 60k loan paid off by the time I graduate, & at that point, I'll be hit w/ student loans. 

Idk gentlemen. The way I see it is people make their money by taking advantage of their resources & expanding. unfortunately, my only resources are w/ Safeguard & I don't want to be bustin my ass just to break even every day.

I know I'll do fine in life financially ...down the road. I'm looking for that outlet I'll think of 40 yrs from now. -That choice you could have made to benefit yourself financially today.

It's kind of a bummer. Now it's off to filling out 20+ online applications for retail stores knowing the best I'm going to make is a dime over minimum wage.

Either that or I lose all dignity & shoot porn lmfao -Not guna happen. 

I'm probably going to set aside the Safeguard outlet given all the negatives. Ha, I'd almost make more of an honest living hangin' w/ the hackers on campus & the douches who show up to try & sell Amway products to unknowing students who don't know any better

If anyone has any comments, suggestions, feel free. Ebays always an option, along w/ blogs, but meh' I'd never get the traffic.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Were you covered by his insurance or was he paying you in cash.


Covered by insurance. I pay taxes


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

05LGT said:


> Covered by insurance. I pay taxes


We're you and the other teenagers covered by his/her general liability and workers comp policy in case something happened? Those rates tend to be astronomical when using under aged workers.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> We're you and the other teenagers covered by his/her general liability and workers comp policy in case something happened? Those rates tend to be astronomical when using under aged workers.


Yes. 

Edit: That same vendor I worked with servicing lawns, I also shingled & poured for them when I turned 18. The other teenager, 16 at the time, could not because of insurance.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

05LGT said:


> Lawn care services have saturated the area.
> 
> Along w/ lawn care service, I shingled & poured concrete over the past few years, hence my savings. Honestly, there has to be a better way. I get along w/ Calc just fine. -Engineering is my fall-back.
> 
> ...


I'd have to argue that if you don't think you can generate traffic for a blog then you will never be able to generate clientele for your business. Its essentially the same thing in that you alone have to go out and make it happen. Seems creating a blog would be easier though. I'm not unlike you in that I'm only a couple years older and was searching for a profession that would support me in an economy/policy that has not been too kind to youth joining the workforce. Anyway, preservation has been a fun ride although I didn't get in at an opportune time due to excessive competition and unemployment. But with the right amount of drive you and anyone else can make good money if you pick and choose who to work for and as was previously mentioned, have a LARGE bank account starting out. Those first couple of months of floating costs was a rough ride for me. Off to work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

My only Advice would be start small... get on with one client while in school, get to know the business, its advantages and pitfalls... an move one from there.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the way I see it.

I don't think there is anybody on this site that started there business on a part time business.I think most of us proally work 12-16 hours a day.

If you have resources use them,decide for your self if you can make it work for the money.

You seem like a smart kid but the money isn your savings will be gone in a week and then you will be high and dry for 60 days waiting for the money.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Wanna know the secret for making a small fortune in this business???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second your drive and work Ethic.. PAY OFF YOUR DEBT LIVE A CASH LIFE STYLE. It is a BEayatch to get there but well worth it. Look at the employees as investments. Some are short term some are long term. Some show ability and leadership and a level head others show up physically but Elvis left the cranuim along time ago. INcentives ( bonus at year end) to not have to repair or buy new equipment work well other than regular maintenance. 

Slow controlled growth is the way to do it IMO.

Where are you going to move to next as for a living I predict this business to be dead till 2015 then it MAY come back but it has definitely SLOWED as of now in my area. 

Keep your eyes on the horizon and when you get knocked down , dust off and make it into a learning expeirence. It is only a failure if you dont learn from it .

CYA with GOOD insurance and become a LLC or other corperation to protect yourself !!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It is hard to stay small in this business, work will be forced down your throat and you will be frowned upon when you turn anything down.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for your comments.

Anyone have any thoughts on real estate, specifically purchasing a duplex/triplex to rent out?

I've been pushing for this, but my father strongly states to stay clear. He owns/manages a mobile home park. Maybe it's just because he's too stubborn, idk...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As a landlord, you had better love doing it with a passion. If you run a rental business with any less intensity, it will eat you alive. You will also not make a worthwhile return on only one building. It is a get bigger or get going type of biz.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> As a landlord, you had better love doing it with a passion. If you run a rental business with any less intensity, it will eat you alive. You will also not make a worthwhile return on only one building. It is a get bigger or get going type of biz.


True buut I was told duplex or 4 plex is the way to go SFR single fam residence are more headache . There are alot of variables purchase price and such location location location rest of neighborhood etc.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can have success with any type property if that is your niche. Forget location, age, demographics, avg rainfall, fish count. If your in it for profit and growth, then price is everything. If your a doctor looking to hide/invest money then that is another topic.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> True buut I was told duplex or 4 plex is the way to go SFR single fam residence are more headache . There are alot of variables purchase price and such location location location rest of neighborhood etc.


I own two duplexes and a single family that are rental units. The cash flow is better on the duplexes but the single family has less turn over. Based on my numbers and tolerance, if/when I purchase another one, it will be a duplex or a triplex. I won't go bigger around this area because when I decide to get out, the larger complexes sit for a year or two before they sell.


----------



## 05LGT (Nov 2, 2012)

Yea I don't know what to do.

Back to the drawing board.

Lmfao, this sucks


----------

